# permission from Ex Husband



## pond-hopper (May 2, 2009)

I am planning on moving to the US to be with my fiancee, we are planning toget married and apply for the relevant visa's.There should be no problems with that, he is in a stable,high earning job. 
My question is this, my ex has agreed that I can move to the states with the kids, and has agreed to provide me with a letter to this effect. I need to know what that letter needs to say, or if there is any other legal requirement. Is there any forms I need to get him to sign. And do I need any of this?
Thanks!


----------



## jsflynn603 (Aug 13, 2008)

Huge issue. Try to find a lawyer familiar with both child exit requirements as well as American entrance/immigration requirements. I suspect a simple letter will be useless.


----------

